

If It’s Not “Hell Yes”, It’s “Sorry, No” - shanellem
http://blog.15five.com/if-its-not-hell-yes-its-sorry-no/

======
jason_wang
The tendency to say "yes" is often the byproduct of certain cultures and one's
upbringing. This tendency is hard to break.

On a side note, I have always appreciated how candid and honest Europeans are.
They speak their mind, they don't sugar coat anything and they are very matter
of fact. On a tech project, this sped things up A LOT.

------
bearwithclaws
Similar thoughts from Derek Sivers (founder of CD Baby):
[http://sivers.org/hellyeah](http://sivers.org/hellyeah) (2009)

